# Snails



## Ctstarter (Oct 15, 2010)

Can snails survive in a tank without live plants? The tank (10 gallon) has 4 Black Tetra & 2 ADF, with a piece of driftwood and fake rock. Also it has two different bunch plants but might have to be removed.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes most can. What species of snail? You'll need to target feed them, and leaving one wall of the aquarium to grow algae could help. Many snails eat the film growing on glass and plant leaves.

Why might you remove the bunch plants? Have you done a live planted aquarium before?


----------



## Ctstarter (Oct 15, 2010)

The snails are Ramshorn. The plants aren't thriving so thinking of moving the live plants to another tank.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

If you have no plants at all, then drop in a 1/4 of an algae wafer every few days and they will be fine. Any sinking food and even left over flake food will work for them. Feed them too much and you'll see an explosion of babies in a few weeks.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

+1 

I have had rams horn snails for over 4 years. I think getting rid of them is the hard part.. 

They will thrive without you doing anything special trust me


----------



## Ctstarter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks.

I could try the algae wafers. Not much chance on leftovers as the Tetras love feeding time.


----------

